# Game Thread: Bulls vs. Magic



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I am 2-0 this summer in game threads. 

Bulls vs. Magic

Players to watch:

Chicago:

Aaron Gray
Tyrus Thomas

Orlando:

JJ Reddic


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Let hope Ty can hit his J's today


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> I am 2-0 this summer in game threads.
> 
> Bulls vs. Magic
> 
> ...


Let's not bother to watch Thabo....


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Wynn said:


> Let's not bother to watch Thabo....


Apparently he's in Sloth's doghouse...


I hope the feed doesn't cut out this time.


----------



## Snake (Jun 10, 2007)

Wynn said:


> Let's not bother to watch Thabo....


Well, he will be traded any day now...


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Dornado said:


> I hope the feed doesn't cut out this time.


I'm not getting a feed now..... for the earlier games. Am I missing something on my computer, or is the feed down?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice shot by Gray.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

wow, wild shot by Thabo. He missed it of course.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

nice 3 by thabo.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I don't see Tyrus


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Curry with a J


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

I missed the first few minutes but yeah, so far I haven't seen Tyrus either.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Wynn! with an email


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

nice shot by Curry.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Tyrus not playing today. Not gonna lie, I've lost a lot of motivation to watch this game.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> Wynn! with an email


Did they respond? I don't know why I can't get the feed!

:azdaja:


----------



## Zeb (Oct 16, 2005)

Admitted all the teams that improved were below Chicago.

Still put Chicago below Detroit, Cleveland...

Joked if Noah and Gray are our main changes we've gotten worse.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thabo for two.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

Good job by Wynn getting us name checked and getting them to clarify their bizarre statements yesterday about other teams improving and the Bulls stagnating. They decided that the teams that did improve (Orlando, Boston) were perhaps (?!) behind the Bulls (duh). They then went on to say that Detroit and Cleveland didn't need to do anything to improve because they were already ahead of us. Their tone suggested they believe those teams were already ahead of us by a large margin which is pretty curious considering the Cavs finished ahead of us by all of one game. 

They also mentioned that Tyrus is out but didn't give a reason.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Wynn, they got your shoutout and said they need to check out our site.

Edit - Jeremy's got it.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

theanimal23 said:


> Tyrus not playing today. Not gonna lie, I've lost a lot of motivation to watch this game.


Yeah, I'm somewhat ashamed to admit that I turned it off after I heard.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

JeremyB0001 said:


> Yeah, I'm somewhat ashamed to admit that I turned it off after I heard.


:lol: :cheers:


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

They think Ty is done for the rest of the week, it's not official


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Cute airball by Aaron Gray on a J near the FT line


----------



## Zdamort (Jul 12, 2007)

hey guys, im new to this forum, i came here after hearing about it from the summer league broadcast.

No tyrus! oh well, I wanna see what Aaron gray and jaMeSoN CuRrY has. Gray doesnt seem too bad.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Zdamort said:


> hey guys, im new to this forum, i came here after hearing about it from the summer league broadcast.
> 
> No tyrus! oh well, I wanna see what Aaron gray and jaMeSoN CuRrY has. Gray doesnt seem too bad.


Welcome to the board!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Zdamort said:


> hey guys, im new to this forum, i came here after hearing about it from the summer league broadcast.
> 
> No tyrus! oh well, I wanna see what Aaron gray and jaMeSoN CuRrY has. Gray doesnt seem too bad.


Welcome! 

gray has some game, yeah.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Interesting take on Hawes/Noah. I agree with what he said.


----------



## Zdamort (Jul 12, 2007)

whooo, they read my email about me daring them to actually call the game. I emailed it when they hadnt called action for like 5 minutes straight and read it when they WERE calling it. lol. At least they read my email for 15 people to hear.

Lance Williams seems to be solid. Is he a PF? Can he score down low?


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Zdamort said:


> whooo, they read my email about me daring them to actually call the game. I emailed it when they hadnt called action for like 5 minutes straight and read it when they WERE calling it. lol. At least they read my email for 15 people to hear.
> 
> Lance Williams seems to be solid. Is he a PF? Can he score down low?



Thats great man! I've sent two but no love...

Welcome to the board btw!

ACE


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Welcome Zdamoret. 

Did they answer my email yet?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Zdamort said:


> whooo, they read my email about me daring them to actually call the game. I emailed it when they hadnt called action for like 5 minutes straight and read it when they WERE calling it. lol. At least they read my email for 15 people to hear.
> 
> Lance Williams seems to be solid. Is he a PF? Can he score down low?


I dont think Williams will make the team. He may play in the D league.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I'd like us to have the rights of Lance Williams on the D-League team.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

ace20004u said:


> Thats great man! I've sent two but no love...
> 
> Welcome to the board btw!
> 
> ACE


hehehe....

Meanwhile, I can't get a feed at all, but send an email based on watching *Dougthonus'!* video downloads, and they read it right away!

HA!

DEUCE

_....and welcome to *Zdamort!*, too_


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I think Ben or Lu will make it due to us advancing in the playoffs. We finally get some respect.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

theanimal23 is being read...lol Wolverine!


----------



## Zdamort (Jul 12, 2007)

theanimal23 said:


> Welcome Zdamoret.
> 
> Did they answer my email yet?



They just read it!

Go Wolverine! lol. 

Oh summer league...this is fun stuff.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

nice shout out for us.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Woo! They answered my email


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Ace, did they answer your email?


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> Ace, did they answer your email?



Nope, I even asked them to wisn my wife a happy birthday! lol

ACE


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Wynn said:


> hehehe....
> 
> Meanwhile, I can't get a feed at all, but send an email based on watching *Dougthonus'!* video downloads, and they read it right away!
> 
> ...


Yeah I heard em read your e-mail I was like "Hah! Wynn!" :azdaja: :lol: :biggrin: :clap2: 


ACE


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Awwwww Tyrus + Noah W-A-L-K-I-N-G T-O-G-E-T-H-E-R

Future All-D frontcout!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

[singing] Happy Birthday to *Mrs. Ace!*, Happy Birthday to her..... [/singing]


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Yeah Happy Bday Mrs. Ace

Btw, they should not show us the 2nd half but just answer emails. Seriously they should get a radio show.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

I asked them if the problems relating to the feed were related to whenever Mike Sweetney was logged on


----------



## Zdamort (Jul 12, 2007)

theanimal23 said:


> Awwwww Tyrus + Noah W-A-L-K-I-N-G T-O-G-E-T-H-E-R
> 
> Future All-D frontcout!


Yeah they better become best friends(I suspect more) like Deng\Nocioni.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> I asked them if the problems relating to the feed were related to whenever Mike Sweetney was logged on


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Zdamort said:


> Yeah they better become best friends(I suspect more) like Deng\Nocioni.


I know during the Rookies Press Conference, Noah said 'Ty Thomas, that's my man'

I do think the two will be great as they will push each other's games to a higher level.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> I asked them if the problems relating to the feed were related to whenever Mike Sweetney was logged on


They sure loved your Marty Andy quote from the other game. "Sausage King of Chicago, I thought he said he was from Australia!", "I don't think he needs to be beheaded......"

And with all the knife in the throat comments, not one mention of his abnormally long neck!


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Wynn said:


> They sure loved your Marty Andy quote from the other game. "Sausage King of Chicago, I thought he said he was from Australia!", "I don't think he needs to be beheaded......"
> 
> And with all the knife in the throat comments, not one mention of his abnormally long neck!



:lol: :lol: That was definitely one of the best emails/responses so far this SL.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Wynn said:


> [singing] Happy Birthday to *Mrs. Ace!*, Happy Birthday to her..... [/singing]


Thanks Wynn & thanks theanimal23, my wife apprecciates the well wishes!

Go Bulls! :cheers: 

ACE


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

LOL LOL SausageKing's Sweetney email!


----------



## Zdamort (Jul 12, 2007)

poor sweetney! lol


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Ace they got your email


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

They say you should go out to a nice dinner. To SuperSize it.  lol


----------



## Zdamort (Jul 12, 2007)

this is some good stuff. They got ya, Ace! hehehe


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

I think I'm changing my screen name to Sweet Nectar

And ACE ! Supersize it buddy !


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> They say you should go out to a nice dinner. To SuperSize it.  lol


Do they have McDonalds in Louisville? Isn't Louisville even smaller than Milwaukee!? Wonder if Yi would play there?


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

nice jobs with the emails guys.

Boy does Aaron Gray get blocked a ton.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Man, I'm not even watching. I just have it on to hear the emails.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

These two guys are the ones in the Guiness commericals "Brilliant!"


----------



## Zdamort (Jul 12, 2007)

Ace gettin razzed. lol


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

LOL - They don't want to answer Ace's 2nd email. They are telling you to take the wife out. Plus they answered yours already and want to spread the love. Looks like my next email won't be answered.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

LOL, I took her to lunch! A nice lunch!


I think Louisville is larger than Milwaukee. In any case we still don't have an NBA team! :azdaja: 

It would be weird if we got an NBA team now, I mean, I have rooted for the Bulls SO long. It would be weird having an ACTUAL home team.


I'm glad my wife got the birthday shoutout. Thats pretty cool! :biggrin: 

Oh, and don't forget, "I'm the man!" lol 

ACE 

LMAO they talked about the follow up e-mail I sent telling them that I took her to lunch. Told me to stop e-mailing them and take her out! lol


ACE


----------



## Zdamort (Jul 12, 2007)

they read my bus driver email! LOL!


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Ace ...no more emails for you !

That's OK 

I had to send off one last email titled about the key to Lance Williams making th roster 

_

I am disappointed he hasn’t been given the opportunity to show the Eric Piatowksi lunge / tomahawk chop from the sidelines 



Everyone talks about the need for the Bulls need for low post scoring ..probably the biggest need is a professional cheer guy on the sidelines.. and if Lance could get the Pike tomahawk chop move down pat Pax would be compelled to tie him up for the 15th roster spot _

Had to laugh about the guy they sledged in the boxer shorts


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Zdamort said:


> they read my bus driver email! LOL!


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I love these emails


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Yes, they got my email about Mean Girls!


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Ace ...no more emails for you !
> 
> That's OK
> 
> ...


I don't know man don't you think Noah will have the team cheerleader role pretty much on lock down? I mean, Lance has some ability there is no doubt but if you want a tomahawk chop at least Noah played in Florida, true he wasn't a Seminole but whatever... 

ACE


----------



## Zdamort (Jul 12, 2007)

animal, these emails are good times, man. good times.

and happy birthday to aces wife and congrats on being the man.

go bulls!


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Everyone put at the bottom of your e-mails:

"ACE TOOK HIS WIFE TO LUNCH!!!!"


LOL

:lol: :yay: 

ACE


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

ace20004u said:


> I don't know man don't you think Noah will have the team cheerleader role pretty much on lock down? I mean, Lance has some ability there is no doubt *but if you want a tomahawk chop at least Noah played in Florida*, true he wasn't a Seminole but whatever...
> 
> ACE


I think Florida has a two handed "Gator Chomp" or something equivalent to the "Tomahawk Chop". As I recall, it's rather lame, but quite enthusiastic.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Zdamort said:


> animal, these emails are good times, man. good times.
> 
> and happy birthday to aces wife and congrats on being the man.
> 
> go bulls!


Many thanks! :biggrin: 

ACE


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Wynn said:


> I think Florida has a two handed "Gator Chomp" or something equivalent to the "Tomahawk Chop". As I recall, it's rather lame, but quite enthusiastic.



yeah I had forgotten all about that. I remember the old "Gator Chomp" now. Maybe the Bulls should start a bull gore type thing, sort of a Austin Powers little bull move. What do you think?


ACE


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

ace20004u said:


> yeah I had forgotten all about that. I remember the old "Gator Chomp" now. Maybe the Bulls should start a bull gore type thing, sort of a Austin Powers little bull move. What do you think?
> 
> 
> ACE


Would be worse than the "Matadors" -- definitely a black eye on the face of the organization!


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Wynn said:


> Would be worse than the "Matadors" -- definitely a black eye on the face of the organization!



Yeah, your probably right. Maybe a matador type move? Nah, thats anti Bulls isn't it? Boy this cheer design stuff is sure hard, now I see how all those girls in the "bring it on" movies must feel...:bananallama: 


ACE


----------



## Snake (Jun 10, 2007)

ace2004u said:


> Yeah, your probably right. Maybe a matador type move? Nah, thats anti Bulls isn't it? Boy this cheer design stuff is sure hard, now I see how all those girls in the "bring it on" movies must feel...



How about some Posey style towel waving?


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Snake said:


> How about some Posey style towel waving?



I think you have to give at least two cheap shots in a game before you can bust out the towel waving. I could be wrong but I believe its in the CBA somewhere. 

Still, even if we did like a matador type towel waving, matadors are suppossed to basically humiliate and kill Bulls, so what kind of message are we really sending? :biggrin: 

Ya know, that kind of makes me wonder why the fat guy dancing team is CALLED Matadors?


ACE

edit: well, the do accomplish the humiliate the Bulls part...


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

so is it over? 

did we win?

why wasn't i watching when all this email hilarity was ensuing?

ace? it's your wife's birthday (happy birthday mrs. ace) and you take her _to lunch?_ dude. it's called "dinner". 

loved the patented pike chop shout out. he is the zen master of this move. can't be taught so much. either you have the chop, or you don't. sorry anyway, lance.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Snake said:


> How about some Posey style towel waving?


Too much like a surrender, or "throwing in the towel".

I like a "Who's your Daddy!" cheer, myself, maybe combined with a two fisted "gun show" and some self love?

What do you think?


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> so is it over?
> 
> did we win?
> 
> ...



Actually truth be told I did exactly what she wanted for her birthday. I took off work and took her to see her grandmother who is dying of cancer. She was just put in an assisted living hospice type place. Afterwards she wanted me to take her to lunch. We're going to dinner for BOTH of our birthdays one weekend night (my birthday was the 8th) but she wanted to get lunch today too which of course was fine. I bought her a footbath spa thing that I am getting ready to hook up for her. I also bought her a magazine to read while she relaxes and will probably brew up some coffee. It was what she wanted for her birthday, that or a straighteng iron and she already has three of them! lol

Thanks for the birthday wishes btw. It's been kind of a hard birthday for her, for obvious reasons...

ACE


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Wynn said:


> Too much like a surrender, or "throwing in the towel".
> 
> I like a "Who's your Daddy!" cheer, myself, maybe combined with a two fisted "gun show" and some self love?
> 
> What do you think?



Wow! that has real potential Wynn. Now I know why your the brains in the bunch...


:biggrin: :yay: 


ACE


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ace20004u said:


> Actually truth be told I did exactly what she wanted for her birthday. I took off work and took her to see her grandmother who is dying of cancer. She was just put in an assisted living hospice type place. Afterwards she wanted me to take her to lunch. We're going to dinner for BOTH of our birthdays one weekend night (my birthday was the 8th) but she wanted to get lunch today too which of course was fine. I bought her a footbath spa thing that I am getting ready to hook up for her. I also bought her a magazine to read while she relaxes and will probably brew up some coffee. It was what she wanted for her birthday, that or a straighteng iron and she already has three of them! lol
> 
> Thanks for the birthday wishes btw. It's been kind of a hard birthday for her, for obvious reasons...
> 
> ACE



i was teasing. but thanks for sharing. sorry to hear about grandma mrs. ace. 

and...did the bulls win? anybody? bueller?


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> i was teasing. but thanks for sharing.
> 
> and...did the bulls win? anybody? bueller?



I've been told I should show my softer side... :sadbanana: 


Nah we lost, we were down by like 10 last time I looked at the score.


ACE


----------

